

Ask HN: What interesting things do you write in your journal? - Setsuna

Hi everyone, 
	I'm 22 and only recently I started keeping a journal. I believe it's a great way to preserve my memories and improve my English. Apart from writing just about the daily happenings and thoughts, I've also started writing about the mistakes I made, the reasons behind some of my decisions, any good quote I came across etc. I believe that these will be very valuable when I read them some 20 years or so from now.<p>Many of you also keep journals, So my question is: what kind of interesting things do you write in your journal?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
mathgladiator
In my private journal, I write my ideas that could form into companies and
rate them in terms of revenue / costs. I also write up postmortems for every
project I work on that fails.

In my public journal, I write something I think is interesting or I write
something that I wish I had read some years ago.

------
AutomatedTester
I use my blog as my journal. I use it as a way to remembering all the good
things that I do and sharing the mistakes that I have made.

